# Ambassadeur 5000 overhaul?



## Popeye (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a 40 year old Garcia Ambassadeur 5000 that I have worked on. Drag would slip then catch and so on. Guy charged me $20.00 to clean and said there was a metal chip in the drag causing the problem. Reel worked great for a few weeks and now it seems I can't tighten down the drag enuff. Could I be needing new drag washers? How hard is this task to do my self? Any "exploded' diagrams to look at?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 28, 2007)

I have an Ambassadeur D5 and I can't tighten the drag as tight as I want it and the reel is only a few years old. I'm not sure if the problems are similar in their cause but I just thumb the spool on hooksets and apply pressure when fighting a fish big enough to pull out drag (even a two or three pounder can pull out drag if I don't put some pressure on my spool).


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Andy,
Check this site for the schematics, I bet they will have it for sure.

https://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/

I seen it for the 5000 but there are many models.



Jim


----------



## Popeye (Nov 28, 2007)

Jim,

Thanks for the link. I bookmarked it and now I'll have to get the reel in here to look it up. Well, tomorrow actually.

-Andy


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2007)

If you do it yourself can you take some photos and give us a step - by-step? 

It would make for some really great info to start a section on tackle a reel repair.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sure I'll need the pix to put it back together too. Because of small parts, I am the bane of most carburators. Never met a carb I can't kill. :?


----------



## Popeye (Dec 3, 2007)

I went to Mikes Reel repair, even joined the site so I could post questions. Got to take apart part of it (no pix as i am at werk) Found the drag washers coated with a heavy green grease. Never thought drag washers shoud have grease on them. Wiped it off and *Lo and Behold *I have more drag.

Oh and it's actually a 6000 not 5000. Found out it's a 1973 version too. It's in great shape and I'll take a picture and post it tomorrow.


----------

